
Xiaomi Edgeless Mi Mix concept next month $520 - brador
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/25/13401440/xiaomi-mi-mix-concept-phone-specs-release-date-price
======
jakobegger
Pretty impressive, and truly gorgeous product shots.

Here's a "hands-on-video":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-qI2iCnDHo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-qI2iCnDHo)

It's not what I'd call "edgeless", but it does have a very slim bezel.

